# Does anyone commute from Clevedon to Bristol



## Jayne Bradshaw (Oct 20, 2017)

My husband and I want to move to Clevedon. I work in Bristol (next to Temple Meads) where I do not have a parking space. I work 9am-5.30pm every day.

My first thoughts are to get a Smart car (I'm desperate to own one!) and drive to Yatton train station and then get the train in. That would involve driving down the B3133 at rush hour. Parking at Yatton appears to be £2.40 for the day. A return from Yatton to Temple Meads costs £8.40.

What does everyone think to my plan? Is there a better commuting option? Convenience is a bigger concern for me than cost as I've previously always walked to work.  

Thanks!


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 20, 2017)

I used to commute from Bristol to Clevedon! It took 45 minutes and minimal traffic in that direction at rush hour.
Your plan sounds good!


----------



## keybored (Oct 20, 2017)

There's a park & ride at Long Ashton. Free parking, £4 return for the bus but you'd have to walk from The Hippodrome to Temple Meads. Saving you £34 a week.


----------



## Jayne Bradshaw (Oct 20, 2017)

Great - thanks!


----------



## Jayne Bradshaw (Oct 20, 2017)

keybored said:


> There's a park & ride at Long Ashton. Free parking, £4 return for the bus but you'd have to walk from The Hippodrome to Temple Meads. Saving you £34 a week.


Thank you. I know it's a big saving, but I'd rather avoid the bus and it just makes sense to get the train as I work right next to Temple Meads. It great to know there are different commuting options though.


----------



## Jayne Bradshaw (Oct 20, 2017)

kalidarkone said:


> I used to commute from Bristol to Clevedon! It took 45 minutes and minimal traffic in that direction at rush hour.
> Your plan sounds good!


Great - thanks!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 20, 2017)

Aren't they due to reopen the Portishead to Bristol train line at some point? Or did that get scrapped.


----------



## keybored (Oct 20, 2017)

Jayne Bradshaw said:


> Great - thanks!


I somehow read Clevedon as Nailsea , making my idea not quite as good (much further to Long Ashton than Yatton, from Clevedon).


----------



## Crispy (Oct 20, 2017)

wiskey said:


> Aren't they due to reopen the Portishead to Bristol train line at some point? Or did that get scrapped.


Keeps getting delayed and the price keeps going up. I wouldn't move to Portishead/Clevedon expecting to rely on it


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 20, 2017)

Jayne Bradshaw said:


> My husband and I want to move to Clevedon. I work in Bristol (next to Temple Meads) where I do not have a parking space. I work 9am-5.30pm every day.
> 
> My first thoughts are to get a Smart car (I'm desperate to own one!) and drive to Yatton train station and then get the train in. That would involve driving down the B3133 at rush hour. Parking at Yatton appears to be £2.40 for the day. A return from Yatton to Temple Meads costs £8.40.
> 
> ...


You can do it easy - but there will be no convenience. Trains home will be two carriages and rammed so full you think that you're going to die (there was a commuter strike a few years ago on this line a few years ago because of this). If you have any sort of health impediment this isn't for you. The only benefit is that from 4-6 the trains are so full that if you're getting off/on at a non barrier station (yatton is) you won't have to pay.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Keeps getting delayed and the price keeps going up. I wouldn't move to Portishead/Clevedon expecting to rely on it


Updates here: 

Current Situation - Portishead Railway Group
http://www.n-somerset.gov.uk/wp-con...head-rail-services-newsletter-summer-2017.pdf


----------



## wiskey (Oct 20, 2017)

Crispy said:


> I wouldn't move to Portishead/Clevedon expecting to rely on it


I know people who have. 

Now living in a car park.


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2017)

I used to commute from Clevedon to Bristol years ago, using the normal bus service. I very rarely got to work on time (luckily we had flexitime then). I seem to recall spending a long time stuck in queues at the Cumberland basin.

I don't think there is an easy way to do it at all.


----------

